# I Bought A Toolroom !



## Ken I (Nov 3, 2015)

One of my toolmaking suppliers decided to call it a day (dropping me in the brown stuff in the process) but then offered to sell me the lot for what comes to just under US11000 (The South African Rand had another bad day trading at 20:1 against the Gumbo Bead).

So I now own 6 turret mills, 1 x 2 axis N.C. turret mill, three lathes, a surface grinder, a bandsaw and a heavy duty disk sander / linisher plus a spark eroder that doesn&#8217;t work but I&#8217;m reasonably sure I can get it going. Not to mention a ton of other stuff like hydraulic vices, sine tables, granite surface table, rotary table, dividing head and cutters and tool holders up the wahzoo.

















I have known & worked with this equipment for many years &#8211; whilst it is not in mint condition most of it is perfectly serviceable and could be much improved with a little TLC.

Obviously this goes way beyond being a hobby and the equipment will go into my business but they&#8217;re mine and I can get access whenever I like.

Now all I need to do is find some more free time going cheap.

Regards,
            Ken


----------



## Blogwitch (Nov 3, 2015)

Just enough equipment to make a wobbler then Ken

Good on you mate.

It is the time you can't buy, everything else usually has a price.

John


----------



## toolznthings (Nov 3, 2015)

Never can have to many machines or tools !  Nice going !

Brian


----------



## Herbiev (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow. That's what I call a bargain. Gumbo beads well spent ;D


----------



## Ken I (Nov 4, 2015)

Herbie,
          Certainly a bargain - the market here is just terrible and that's pretty much what the second hand dealers were prepared to offer for a quick sale - they already have too much stock that is not moving.
So he offered it to me.
Whilst I have run toolrooms in the past, I don't particularly want to be in the toolmaking business so I will retain the basic capacity for my own business needs (it helps to keep your suppliers honest) and sell off the remainder once the dust has settled and hopefully the market improves.

I have just built a larger factory so it comes at a time when I have the space but I had to raid the piggy bank.

I'm in the robotic / automation business that fortunately is running counter to the economy - its a funny old world. When business is booming they throw labour at the problem - when it gets tight they turn to automation.

Regards,
            Ken


----------



## Ken I (Jan 8, 2016)

> Blogwitch;   Just enough equipment to make a wobbler then Ken



So I did !

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/showthread.php?t=25225






Not much time for much else at the moment John - Its the thought that counts.....

Regards,
            Ken


----------

